# Ceaser Salad Dressing



## vilasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it worth it to make homemade ceaser dressing and if it is, what is a great reciepe?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 27, 2008)

Depends...I am picky when it comes to Caesar, so I make my own.

I couldn't tell you the proportions, I normally eye ball it in the blender, but it goes:

an egg
salt+pepper
garlic
anchovy paste
a little little mustard
Worcestershire
lemon juice
white wine vinegar
a little fresh parsley
Parmesan cheese
olive oil

depending on how I am feeling, I might add sugar, a little more anchovy, or more mustard.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got my recipe at home and will post it tonight.

It is much like TATT's - I don't use parsley, the mustard is Dijon, and I think it's red-wine vinegar I use.  I have been know to throw a couple shots of hot sauce in there too if the mood strikes me.

It is VERY much worth making your own.  If you are not comfortable with the raw egg I have substituted egg beaters with no problem!  Also, hand whisk this, don't use a food processor.  A friend did that one time and asked me to come down and see what she did....she made a REALLY nice caesar mayonnaise!!!   There is no comparison to homemade and store-bought.  And in most cases anymore, to those found in most restaurants mpe/


----------



## elaine l (Aug 27, 2008)

I make my own minus the egg (can't bring myself to add the raw egg)

Make it with egg beaters - the egg is the carrier for everything else - it's a beautiful thing


----------



## Mr Kram (Oct 10, 2008)

simple recipe:

mayo
achovies
lemon
garlic
parmesan
salt and pepper


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 23, 2008)

Both of the country clubs I've worked in made their own.  It's great.


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine doesn't have raw egg either. 

Olive oil
pinch dry mustard
lemon juice
garlic (lots)
tbsp or so of bacon ranch dressing

Parmesan and bacon go on the salad after dressing is on.


----------



## Constance (Oct 23, 2008)

I have made my own, but now I use Ken's Creamy Ceaser, which is awfully durned good.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 23, 2008)

I got mine from a waiter that does tableside Cesar salads.  It's been a while since i made it:

In a wooden bowl, using the back of a spoon create a paste with kosher salt and 2 cloves of garlic.  Add 2 anchovy filets and blend in the same manner.  Add the yoke of an egg, a few dashes of Wostershire sauce, fresh pepper, juice from 1/2 a lemon and a teaspoon or so of dijon mustard.  Whisk thoroughly and emulsify with olive oil.  Add the romaine and toss with fresh grated parm/regg.


----------

